# Soundcard Calibration help



## morpheous (Jul 19, 2014)

Please can you provide me some assistance in calibrating my ext. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 soundcard.

I am unable to get my calibration level to -12dbs reference.

I have downloaded the Focusrite drivers. 

I have made the following cable connections:

* Behringer ECM 8000 mic is connected to input #1 using XLR
* Output #1 (Left) of the Focusrite is connected to one of the inputs on my AV Processor.
* Output #2 (Right) of the Focusrite is connected to input #2 using a TRS to TRS cable.
* USB is connected to my laptop

I have turned on Phantom power on the Focusrite.

On opening REW, I select preferences and made the following settings: 

* "Output device and Output" is selected to "Focusrite 2i2" and "Default Input" respectively.
* Input Device and Input" is selected to Focusrite 2i2 and "Default Input" respectively.
* Everything else has been set as the default settings.

So the first challenge I am having is I that I am not hearing the 1khz test tone through my speakers....should I. (only asking as I am assuming that the we are measuring the test tone via the loopback from output #2 to input #2 on the Focusrite)

Lets start here to make sure that I have everything connected correctly and my settings are correct.

Thanking you in advance for your kind attention to my request.


----------



## morpheous (Jul 19, 2014)

Just to take this a little further and following on from my thread below.............

So I thought it might be wise to see if I could route Pink noise from REW via the Focusrite 2i2 into my AV processor. I was unable to hear any signal!!!

Secondly, the version of REW I have downloaded from Home Theater Shack is REV5; but not the BETA version.

Lastly, when undertaking the soundcard calibration test, I should select the input channel of the loopback - correct? (in my case "right" channel; the left input channel has the Behringer ECM8000 microphone).

Something is not right here so any assistance would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Best using the latest beta version, and if you are on OS X 10.7 or later you really need to use the latest beta version for reliable results. 

For a loopback test select the input channel the loopback is connected to, so yes, the right channel for the connections you have described.


----------



## DeMike2014 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello,

I have bought an Focusrite Saffire Scarlet 18/20 Interface
and I would take this for Audio Meassurement.

I'm looking for some Tip's


could it help me anywere


----------

